

Scrolldit: I Heard You Liked Scrolling Reddit So I Put Scrolling In Your Reddit - eknopf
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/25/scrolldit-i-heard-you-liked-scrolling-reddit-so-i-put-scrolling-in-your-reddit/

======
JonathanBouman
Founder here, looking forward to your feedback :)

